# My big announcement - Updated March 21, 2013



## bigfish98 (Dec 17, 2012)

6 months ago, I made one of the biggest decisions of my life. I decided to have gastric bypass. I didn't want anyone to know because I wanted the decision to be solely mine. I of course told my wife, mom, dad, brother and my wife's family, but I wanted to keep it a secret from most everyone else. I knew it was time to do something major. I have been big most of my life. I was pretty used to it. But I saw the effect my weight was having on my kids. It wasn't just the normal, "I can't play with my kids cause I'm too fat" stuff. I saw my kids following in my footsteps. Not that either of them is heavy cause they are not. What I noticed was their habits. When we would get home from picking them up at daycare, they would immediately sit down and turn the tv on. I realized that was because that is what I did. I knew that if I didn't change, they would be headed down the same path of weight and health issues. It hasn't been easy, but I have lost 60 pounds since June. 25 pounds before surgery and 35 since. I feel great and am still losing. I hope to hit 200 pounds within the next 6 to 12 months!  I am back to eating regular food.  I just smoked some babybacks this weekend and they were great.  (I know, 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






)  I can only eat two for a meal, but I can still eat my smoked food! 













Matt Oct 23rd to December 17th front.jpg



__ bigfish98
__ Dec 17, 2012


















Matt Oct 23rd to December 17th side.jpg



__ bigfish98
__ Dec 17, 2012


















IMG_5807.JPG



__ bigfish98
__ Dec 17, 2012






Bigfish

Here's is an update as of St. Patricks Day!  I am now down 105 pounds!  I have about 10 more to go and I will not be "obese" anymore according to the BMI charts.  55 more pounds and I will be at my goal weight of 185.  Thanks for all the support!  And the salad ideas from the last throwdown!!













almost 5 months.jpg



__ bigfish98
__ Mar 21, 2013






Bigfish


----------



## jarjarchef (Dec 17, 2012)

Congrats!!!

It is all about family....you have to be there to enjoy it....


----------



## kathrynn (Dec 17, 2012)

Congrats! I know several people who have done this....and are much healthier. Hope for continued success!


----------



## dcdoes (Dec 17, 2012)

Looks to me like you need a new screen name. Congrats!!

My doc just told me today to lose 75 or more pounds. Not sure if I have the guts to go the surgery route.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Dec 17, 2012)

Congratulations!!!

Don't it feel good?

I lost over 100 lbs. in 2001.


~Martin


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 17, 2012)

Very cool. You did great, continued success...JJ


----------



## beernuts (Dec 17, 2012)

Well done. I did the same thing in 2009 and it made a lot of difference in my life.


----------



## shorte2326 (Dec 17, 2012)

I did the same thing over 10 years ago. i lost over 130 but over the years have put 70 back on.But also lost in the process high blood pressure and diabetes. Good luck and stick with it. It will make a great difference in your life.


----------



## eng5lt (Dec 17, 2012)

Good for you.

I can speak from experience of family the tragic effects on the body from being overweight.  The earlier you make a change the better.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## linguica (Dec 17, 2012)

You should be very proud of what you have accomplished. I wish i had your strength of character. I guess Bigfish doesn't work anymore.  How about "Baracuda12".


----------



## bmudd14474 (Dec 17, 2012)

Matt that is great that you are doing so well. I will pray that it continues for you.

Thumbs Up


----------



## daveomak (Dec 18, 2012)

That is a great story......  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  ....  Thanks for sharing it.....


----------



## roadkill cafe (Dec 18, 2012)

Great job!!! Keep up the good work.


----------



## allen (Dec 18, 2012)

I could  lose some weight myself, but right now the hardest thing I did for myself is I quit smoking, Oct.6th 2012 was my last day.It is getting easier as each day goes by. Keep up on the weight loss and enjoy life and family.


----------



## mike johnson (Dec 18, 2012)

Congrats on the weight loss.


----------



## humdinger (Dec 19, 2012)

Nice job "Not-so bigfish"! I have some serious weight to lose myself. Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## jrod62 (Dec 19, 2012)

Congratulations !!!!!
Few years ago I decided to get in shape .
When it was to much work to chase the dogs and the wife :biggrin: around the house, well it was time to do something about it so I hit the gym.
Now I'm a gym rat. Thumbs Up
Again Congratulations on doing this for you and your family.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Dec 19, 2012)

Congratulations on your accomplishment and I know that is no easy task!!


----------



## sound1 (Dec 19, 2012)

Good Job!! I know several that have done this or the band. The difference it has made in their lives is inspiring. THX for sharing.


----------



## wrwoelfel (Dec 20, 2012)

Good job. Keep up the hard work, it will all pay off soon. Be proud of every pound you lose. My wife had the ban done a few years ago, and has made a huge difference. We now snowshoe and love the outdoors.


----------



## zahlgren (Dec 20, 2012)

Well done Fish! I know how much hard work and dedication it is, Im in the midst of it as we speak, just hit the 40 pound mark and 70 is the goal so Im halfway home! Again, great job!


----------



## bigfish98 (Mar 21, 2013)

Oh and my wife also had surgery in December and is down 50 pounds.  She looks awesome!  Now if I could only get an overnight babysitter!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bigfish


----------



## humdinger (Mar 21, 2013)

Congrats to you both on getting healthy. I'm down about 15 pounds since my last reply to this post in December. Great motivation and inspiration.


----------



## backyardsmokin (Mar 21, 2013)

Congrats to both you and your wife!!!!

My wife started Weight Watchers in Jan and has already lost 32 lbs.  To support her I joined as well a few weeks ago, but I have only lost 3 lbs.  I asked my doc about the bypass or the band but he said that he wants me to lose 50 lbs on on my own first, before he will consider it.

We set a plan that for every pound that we lose we put $10 aside and every pound we gain back is $20 and when we get to our goal weights we are going back to the Caribbean using the money that we put aside for upgrades on the trip (i.e. first class tickets..).

Just a thought, but how about an area on here for us on losing weight/eating healthy where we can share stories and recipes?


----------

